# Standard USB Host controller problem



## Fabio Marrama (Dec 31, 2008)

I had problems with the last controller I bought and and then returned it. So I got another thinking maybe the device malfunctioned, but now my new one is doing the same thing and I just bought it like 2 weeks ago. It worked for maybe 2 weeks. When I plug the controller in the USB slot it says USB Device not recognized and that one of the USB devices for this computer has malfunctioned. Which it hasnt because it works perfectly fine with mp3s and USB sticks, just not controllers, well after 2 weeks of working. It states unknown device when I click the pop up in the bottom right device properties comes up. I click unknown device twice and then it says 
Device Type: Universal Serial Bus controllers
Manufacturer: (Standard USB Host Controller)
Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0003

I dont really know what else to do. My drivers are up to date and I dont want to replace again, a perfectly fine controller.


----------

